# Fluid partners with Seals



## WhitewaterJan (Apr 20, 2010)

Fluid Kayaks is proud to be associated with Seals. Seals is based in the foothills of New York State's Adirondack Mountains, and they have been making high quality spray decks for more than 25 years. It is one of the few remaining paddlesports soft-goods manufacturers still hand-crafting with pride in the USA.

Seals is considered as a world market leader in the kayak sprayskirt product category. The company is also committed to operating in a socially responsible manner such as participating in a voluntary government work-place safety program, adhering to eco-friendly business practices and sub-contracting with industries employing citizens with learning disabilities.

Fluid recognized the quality of Seals spraydecks and appreciates Seals' social responsibility practises. We have been testing Seals spraydecks for a while already, here is some feedback we received from some of our top team paddlers. 

David Arnaud, Fluid International Team Manager: "The spraydeck is excellent. I confirm the good feedback you had had already. Very good product, very dry." 

Bobby Miller, Fluid North America Team Manager: "I tested the 1.4 skirt this weekend on my Expedition Solo on the Gauley River. I paddled 25 miles of big water Class 3-5 stuff. The skirt is absolutely fantastic and kept my boat totally dry. I got to the takeout and had a miniscule amount of water (maybe 1-2 ounces) in my boat, which probably came dripping in from the two times I took the skirt off to take a break and at the takeout. As for getting the skirt on the boat, the rand is tight but not hard for me to pull over the boat. I must say that I am extremely impressed with the skirt. I would even go so far as to say that this is the best (driest) skirt I have ever used. I certainly have never paddled 25 miles of big water and come out with a dry boat. The Seals deck is an excellent product."

As a result, Fluid Team Paddlers will be using Seals spraydecks from January 2011. Check the cool graphics.​


----------

